

Data Science for Social Good is a summer fellowship sponsored by Eric Schmidt - unclesaamm
http://www.dssg.io

======
galaxyLogic
This is what schools should be teaching to students. How to use your computer
to analyze the ways the society could be better. Comparative analysis between
countries etc. Critical Theory!

